# Anybody trained or is training with Hwang In Shik?



## normalbobjones123 (Oct 24, 2015)

Until I was about 14, I trained with Hwang In Shik and some of his apprentices for about 3 years. I moved, so I didn't train with him ever since. Has anybody recently trained or is training with Hwang In Shik? I'm interested to know what's going on.


----------



## Gnarlie (Oct 24, 2015)

There is a Hwang In Sik working on the Kukkiwon Committee. He is on Facebook as InSik Hwang. Is this your guy?


----------



## Ruhaani (Oct 25, 2015)

normalbobjones123 said:


> Until I was about 14, I trained with Hwang In Shik and some of his apprentices for about 3 years. I moved, so I didn't train with him ever since. Has anybody recently trained or is training with Hwang In Shik? I'm interested to know what's going on.


What art is this?


Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------

